# cutting bands



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How do you cut tapered bands?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Stick with the 'Roller Cutter' and things will work out well. Don't attempt scissors, no matter "how well" you think you are able. They have real danger

of failing and hurting! Roller cutter and proper cutting mat. Last for years!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've a paper guilliotine you know!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Does it work?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

It works well, no hassle of a roller cutter.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Jacktrevally said:


> I've a paper guilliotine you know!!!


what make is it? I have tried couple of office ones and they simply can not cut rubber in one go but you have to press the lever couple of times...

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

premier


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought it from a local stationary shop.


----------

